# Homemade folding All-Around (or anchor light) - $10-12 cost



## z0mbie f1sherman

Well, as i was stripping out my boat, I accidentally broke the wires off the pole receptacle in my boat

I was looking on ebay and discovered a new / longer one would cost me about $55-60 bucks, plus shipping!

So... in order to save myself about $45, i came up with this idea

sorry i didn't take more pics during the build, hopefully my explanation will be detailed enuff for everyone to understand (besides, it's not rocket science)

Since i still had the old light pole, but wanted a longer one... I simply cut the bottom connector off 
(including about 15 inches of the post itself - be careful not to cut thru the wires inside!)

Then, I got a 3/4 inch piece of PVC piping (about $3.50 at my local Busy Beaver)
I cut the PVC to the length I wanted and then I extended the wires on the old light and slid the whole thing into the PVC pipe. The inner diameter of the PVC was pretty close to the pole, but it still could come out easily.
So then I ran a small screw thru both the PVC pipe and through the old metal pole to make sure it didn't come back out






Then, i went and got an adjustable flag pole holder. I chose the metal kind as it would wear less than a plastic one - (Home Depot $6.50)





Here's pics of it folded down and in the upright position
This is not the final mounting location, just temporary until i build my rear deck...










I wanted it up above my head so that when the bugs are attracted to it, they stay up there... and not stinging / biting on me  (hopefully)

Plus, before I did this... it was was pretty short and glared right in my face... ugh!


----------



## countryboy210

Great Job !

Looks Good =D> .


----------



## shawnfish

NEVER HEARD THEM CALLED A ANCHOR LIGHT....


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman

shawnfish said:


> NEVER HEARD THEM CALLED A ANCHOR LIGHT....



yeah, i realized after posting that it may cause some confusion...

The PA boater regulation guide refers to them as an "anchor light" because you are supposed to display them if you are anchored (nobody does though) AND after sundown
(see image below from the handbook - lower right corner

I am going to change the topic title

https://fishandboat.com/boatcrs/03boathandbook/chap2_09_night.htm


----------



## Hanr3

nice job.

its a federal regulation to display an anchor light between sunset and sunrise.


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman

Hanr3 said:


> nice job.
> 
> its a federal regulation to display an anchor light between sunset and sunrise.



Thanks!

I discovered after going out night fishing last night that it does indeed keep the bugs above and away from me!

I also discovered that it was in my way, because thats the side of the boat i fish off of most... lol

Definitely will be moving it behind me on the starboard side after that rear hatch/deck goes in! :lol:


----------



## Ranchero50

Yep, green/red and white when moving, only white when anchored.

I cheated on mine and wrapped a peice of paper around the bulb to it would only be brite on the upper half, keeps it from blinding me.

Jamie


----------



## MOE

That looks good =D> but man you make me look like a redneck. I just taped mine to a closet rod and screwed a piece of pvc to the transom (doubles as a rod holder during the day)


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman

MOE said:


> That looks good =D> but man you make me look like a redneck. I just taped mine to a closet rod and screwed a piece of pvc to the transom (doubles as a rod holder during the day)



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 200racing

the most redneck achor light i made and fished with was made from the bottom 3rd of a 2l coke bottle misted with white spray paint on the inside the ducked taped to a supercheap wallyworld light



and ziptied the top of our cc handle so it was the highest part of the boat worked great for the trip. 
:-({|= [english butler voice]we fixed the light after the trip and were back to being our sophisticated selves[english butler voice/] :-({|=


----------



## Express

LOL Zombie! They have been called anchor lights as long as ive been around. 

Nice work on the custom light! I forgot about the 1 meter rule when i bought my 24" light so now i need to extend it some how or maybe someone makes an extention.


----------



## fender66

GREAT ingenuity! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Zum

I made my bow light alittle longer,using scrap around the house.
Cut the bow light in half,half inch copper pipe insert,trying JB weld to hold it together.
Not pretty but neither am I.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Great solution Zombie, this thread is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## jacob

im gonna barrow this idea and try to modify it a bit. i reccently got my light nooked on a bench on the dock and broke the metal one completly in half. thanks for the ideas


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman

jacob said:


> im gonna barrow this idea and try to modify it a bit. i reccently got my light nooked on a bench on the dock and broke the metal one completly in half. thanks for the ideas



feel free to borrow the idea, that's why i posted it

you could probably do something similar to what zum did... that way you can retain the connector at the bottom


----------

